# Moving to portugal ??



## spaintel (4 mo ago)

I am currently living in Spain as a resident.. Is it easy to relocate to Portugal. Initially to rent long term, them to buy... I have animals so I am looking rural or semi- rural and deffinatly fenced... is this possible ?
Thanks in advance
Terry


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

There's loads places and land for sale but you'll need to go look at them yourself, fewer of these type of places are listed for long term rental as it's mainly family houses or holiday rentals. Here's a few thousand properties listed but there's many others.


https://www.olx.pt/d/imoveis/


----------

